# IRC through port 80



## googolplex (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm trying to connect to irc.press3.com at school and I can't because they seem to be blocking all ports but 80 and 22 (email and web). Is there a way to get on the server through port 80?

I need to be able to waste time at school as well .

googolplex


----------



## yoshi (Jan 11, 2002)

I tried this at my school also, they have a complex system of blocking that I can usually crash with a ping flood but usually I can get away with a non standard src port to port 6667, issue is it won't resolve anymore.. uh we are screwed unless you can use a proxy server over port 80 and get to IRC that way which does work..


`dave


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 27, 2002)

if its really open on port 22, download a SSH client, and secure shell to your mac at home, then just run ircII or bitchx ;-)

PS: Why isn't port 6667 open today for irc? It *just* disconnected me and is refusing to respond to that port... its Sunday, Januray 27, 5:09pm EST


----------



## googolplex (Jan 27, 2002)

Yeah I can't connect either. I'll try doing what you suggested, i am on windows at school though.... I've never tried that before, but i'll try.


----------



## kenny (Jan 27, 2002)

Me too.... 

Can't connect @ home either (where I normally connect). What's up with our IRC server?


----------



## yoshi (Jan 27, 2002)

Nothing is up with it, the IDENT process is just taking a long while to process and sometimes it times out, keep messin with it it will connect


----------

